

Dronenet: The next big thing - jlhamilton
http://globalguerrillas.typepad.com/globalguerrillas/2013/01/dronenet-the-next-big-thing.html

======
DigitalTurk
Yeah. I had a similar idea a while back. I'm not so sure it really needs to be
radically decentralized though. Drones travel slow compared to IP packets and
I think this creates opportunities to optimize tasks in the cloud.

I think the biggest problem are safety (what if a drone crashes) and theft.

There was an April Fool's article a while back on taco delivery by drones. I
think that's a problem that needs to be solved before you can have a drone-
net.

------
jondiggsit
Great, feasible idea, but not until BATTERIES GET BETTER! We need better
batteries! It's the largest roadblock to a 1,000 innovations.

